# the reptile taxi feedback for website



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

hi all,
our website is being totally re-vamped by rfuk's davehuston, we would like to add a few comments from our clients, as most of our client base are members of rfuk, thought this would be a good place to start.

ok what we would like e.g.


ditta/rfuk member,............blah blah blah blah

also if you wanted to include a photo of you and the reptile we delivered or just the reptile thats fine too.


if you have any constructive critisism then leave that too, we dont know what we doing wrong unless you tell us:lol2:



thanks ever so much

ditta and cat


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

come on peeps your chance to have your name in lights......well on our website anyway:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Well if I were asked to rate the girls service in stars it would have to me a maximum 10/10!
Not only did they put up with me over the phone, but at very short notice put themselves out to make sure my animals were delivered to my doorstep at top speed.
Undoubtedly _the_ quality reptile courier who I will continue to use again and again.
Cheers Cat & Ditta!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

All I can say is we have never had a bad experience, you gals are wonderfull and friendly and take great pride in insuring your preciouse cargo's get to where they are going in tip top condition. 

WAY TO GO GIRLS! keep it up


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Excellent service, the only reptile courrier i use. I have sent many high end morphs and chondros with rep taxi and trust them 100% all the time. They always like too see what im sending next lol. Thanks guys xXx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The girls made it to me with my little corn snakes after braving hours of London traffic... can't fault the determination there! Everyone arrived in perfect condition, and it was lovely to meet people with so much enthusiasm about the animals that they are delivering.
I'll definatley use them again (infact I have a drop off and send off booked with them for next week!) and do not hesitate to recommend the Reptile Taxi.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

used this service from the very begining and have never looked back. They always aim to please 1000000% percent and they always meet their aims. They will literally bend over backwards to make you happy with i have had them do many times lol. Im sure they remember travelling all the way back from london with a completely full car of vivs for me after i had added a big 4x2 whilst they were down there, ditta was even shocked when i gave her extra money for her trouble.

To sum it up i dont think you will ever ever ever find a better couple of people to transport your reps, i would even go as far to say that i would trust them more than myself to pick summat up

big up for the rep taxi girls they really are the best


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you can find 2 people who will show your animal's the devotion and care that Reptile Taxi does, then I will pay for your run myself! (I am skint though ololol)

I have used the girls MANY times and would never hesitate to recommend them and to use them myself again and again.

The prime example of the dedication shown by RT is when we had rescued a "friendly" dog who had very bad nervous aggression issues towards my kids. Ditta travelled from her home to mine (Manchester to Wirral) to run me to a rescue centre who would take the dog so my children didn't get hurt. She left her house the second she heard and her payment - a cup of tea!!!

Total first class girls who offer a first class service and friends for life xxx


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Your are both excellent girls, freindly and reliable and never let anyone down! Would definately reccomend you to anyone else, and use you over and over! *grins*


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

I have put some very expensive jaguar pythons in there trust 

there good people


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ruthy said:


> Your are both excellent girls, freindly and reliable and never let anyone down! Would definately reccomend you to anyone else, and *bend* you over and over! *grins*


 
oooooh you kinky minx :mf_dribble:we look forward to that!


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I am looking forwards to meeting the girls tomorrow evening after a run from Warwick to Blackpool. I have to admit, the other option, TNT, had me nervous with this particular gecko that is coming to me . I thought Rep Taxi would be out of my budget. They have agreed to do the job for me at a fantastic rate. Of even greater importance is the fact I can relax and know my purchase will be in safe caring hands from the moment its collected till the moment it gets to its new home. Organising this with them has been so easy and they have been so friendly and helpful. I know I will be writng another post tomorrow to say what stars they are. The peace of mind from having chosen them is fantastic. No worrying about a leo boxed up in a warehouse on a night like tonight.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cheers mal, lookin forward to meetin you too, remember, kettle on! : victory:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oooooh you kinky minx :mf_dribble:we look forward to that!


 
*grins* Oh Realy *bats lashes* well what can i say....


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

w00t! You guys rule! :no1:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

As I said in my post yesterday, the reptile taxi girls are absolutly fantastic. The fetched an albino supersnow to me this evening, a run from Warwick to Blackpool. I can only imagine how horrendous some of the journey must have been in this attrocious weather. This reptile was delivered in perfect condition having been looked after at every stage of the journey. I received texts advising me of eta and about changes in eta because of the road condition. However the girls arrived within about 15 mins of the original time they had quoted.

Having used the reptile taxi service for the first time I can say without any doubt I would use them again. The service provided is A1, Five Star and first class. As for the girls themselves. Its lovely to meet such pleasent genuine people who have such a passion for the animals they are involved with. Whether delivering animals to me or not, these girls are welcome to come visit us whenever they have a run near the Blackpool area. Thankyou very much Cat and Ditta, your fantastic.


----------



## mack astle (Sep 7, 2008)

*reptile taxi*

hi i want to get a snake from rugby but i live in nottinghamshire
how much will the reptile taxi cost?


----------



## mack astle (Sep 7, 2008)

*reptile taxi*

my postcode is ng24 1su and i would like to get the snake from CV21 3HD how much would that be?


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

two of the nicest people I have ever met, and I wouldnt trust my reptiles to anyone else. I've used Cat and Ditta on lots of occasions, and will be having a number of Royal Morphs collected and delivered by them on Tuesday, with hopefull another collection next week... erm, yes, Cat, this is another one you dont know about yet! lol xx

you guys rock xxx


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Sorry I havent been around for a while girls---- too many probs to mention BUT I would recommend your service to anyone at any time. Like everyone else I care about my animals even AFTER Ive sold them and to be honest I wouldn't even think about trusting them to anyone else but you 2 to get them from A to B. you are reliable, caring,honest and really dedicated to what you do. Youre also 2 of the nicest most genuine folks I have ever met.
Love Jan


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I have used the Reptile Taxi twise and they have been BRILLIANT
They even managed to do an extra pick up for me (in same area) arnaged the night before for no extra charge.

Animals aways arrive in brilliant condition these girls have a great spirit and they truely care about animals and know what they are doing.

In the tortoise world using a courier is a big no no, but on my tortoise forum i always recommend them as they are the best and its just the same as yourself going to pick them up.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've used the Reptile Taxi a couple of times, and wouldn't hesitate to use them again. They are professional, caring, well priced and efficient. The most recent collection they made for me meant them transporting several thousand pounds worth or Royal Pythons and I knew I had no concerns whatsoever with the safety of my snakes.

Keep up the good work Cat & Ditta we need you


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My experience with reptile Taxi has been Excellent.


They have delivered everything from a bearded dragon to crested geckos and a royal python for me.

Each time every animal was well taken care of and checked on the journey. And on one occasion during hot weather my crested geckos were sprayed with water to keep them hydrated and cool.

The service is excellent and the prices very fair .

I would recommened anyone loking for top class service and safe arrival of their animal to use them. It is worth paying a proper courrier fee to have your animal arrive safe and sound.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for all the replies guys.

anymore would be gratefully appreciated


----------

